# Atlas code 55 under table switch motors compatible with code 80?



## nscaleman (Jul 5, 2011)

Does any one know if Atlas code 55 under table mount switch machines are compatible / modifiable for use with atlas code 80 track? Help!!!!
Thank you!


----------



## tyconator (May 5, 2011)

Should be. I really don't know honestly! Is this similar to a switch motor or is it more like the surface mounted solenoid?


----------



## nscaleman (Jul 5, 2011)

*Found the Answer*

I found what I needed. Atlas "ATL66 Deluxe Under-Table Switch Machine" Thanks for your help!


----------

